# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  RobotShop, robot store for personal and professional robot technology, RobotShop Inc., Mirabel, Quebec, Canada

## Airicist

Website - robotshop.com

youtube.com/RobotShopTV

facebook.com/RobotShop.inc

twitter.com/RobotShop

linkedin.com/company/robotshop

instagram.com/robotshop

Co-founder, Chairman and CEO - Mario Tremblay

Co-founder and CFO - Sandra Fradet

----------

